# Old Mighty Mite Strain



## Stonetech (May 23, 2009)

Hey, how's it goin? I just joined RIU and was hoping to get some help on my first grow. A friend gave me some seeds from a Mighty Mite strain he acquired in B.C. about 10 years ago. He said he and one of his friends played around with it for a while breeding it with other strains. So I was wondering if anyone out there has any experience or suggestions on lighting periods for the earlier Mighty Mite strains. My friend who gave me the seeds said 18/6 Veg 5 weeks, 12/12 Flower 5 weeks but I see most of the newer autos recommend 20/4 all the way. Also I have a either a 175w MH or a 200w 6400K Full Spectrum CFL to use for Veg and I'm not sure which would be better. Right now I've got 1 plant flowering under a 150w HPS that I transplanted from dirt into my ebb/flow and I'm not sure about the photoperiod. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## CocksonSwolehard (May 24, 2009)

18/6 the whole way! Good luck!


----------

